# A house build, Blue--prints accuracy



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

hdavis said:


> Can you get me a deal on an ox?


Most time are I paid in donkeys.

Are you interesting in asses perhaps?


Scorpio.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Warren said:


> You list your trade as "housing"
> What exactly is that?


From what can I gather, Dob is a wealthy Chinese investor using an online Chinese to English translator, to ask if his US architect is giving him his Yuan's worth of services...


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Most time are I paid in donkeys.
> 
> Are you interesting in asses perhaps?
> 
> ...


Not that type of ass...:laughing:


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

If they were metric i could build of Scipio's plans.:thumbsup:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Walraven said:


> If they were metric i could build of Scipio's plans.:thumbsup:


they don't sell standard tape measures in your corner of the world? :laughing:


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Yes Dob, looks we are do similar thing it seems.
> I am do Bronze age dwelling perhaps, for local kingships and much powerful mans.
> 
> Present engaged in burial mound design for good lady of oxen monger. Am thinking of pyramid like mound rather than round mound, to what do your opinion way lay Dob?
> ...


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Somebody get Dob a towel.:laughing:


He's bleeding bad from that hit.:laughing:



As always rough crowd.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

m1911 said:


> they don't sell standard tape measures in your corner of the world? :laughing:


Nah we evolved from that stone age imperial system:whistling:whistling


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Walraven said:


> Nah we evolved from that stone age imperial system:whistling:whistling


:laughing: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Dob said:


> Scorpio, looks we do similar things, just it seems your work is for stone-age (from your web-site). I am making houses projects in Canada, just very different way.


How you do housing projects if you have to ask questions like that? One of my friends he is also in housing ( a housing cop) he is chasing kids from the hallways so they don't smoke crack or blow each others brains out... So for all we know when someone asking questions like that and listing himself as housing, you could be sweeping hallways for all we know. 

With that said, what stone age are you talking about? Have you heard an expression "Old School"... Around here it stands for Basic, Simple and to the Point, everything else around here is BS... Do you even own a page?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Most time are I paid in donkeys.
> 
> Are you interesting in asses perhaps?
> 
> ...


No, they seem everywhere already.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

After 29 posts we still don't know what Dobs does.I'm curious?
Hope you meany construction workers don't run him off before we find out :laughing:


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I'm gathering that the OP is asking if the prints will have complete pictures of the skeleton of every wall and the exact dimensions of every stick of wood.

e.g. 12' linear feet of a 2x4 framed wall with a 3-0 door will have roughly 20-25 studs when you figure in the top and bottom plates, the cap, the header, jack studs, etc. 

But I think that the OP is asking as to whether the prints show a drawing of a stud next to a jack stud and then the sill plate on top of the cripple studs in lieu of something with just the dimensions.

The short answer is that it depends on how the architect chooses to speak to his audience. My uncle had a custom house built and the architect gave him drawings that showed every single joist and 4x8 T&G panel. Even at that nobody is really sure of the accuracy of it as the the real world construction variances play a part in how it actually has to be built.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Ted:I'm guessing the OP does not have a clue.Just curious to what he does for a living?
Archi drawings I have seen over the years do vary considerably.I have seen some very detailed drawing and some with lots of details.Depends on the arcji and if a engineer is involved and the city you live in.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Dob said:


> When you pay an architect or similar, you get blue prints for the house.
> *How detailed are that blue-prints and how accurate the are.
> Do you get blue print (drawing) for each stud, plywood, ..*.):jester:


What kind of question is this?

I apologize in advance, but this seems to buck the old adage about there not being any stupid questions. If you are a contractor (as in Contractor Talk) then you would already know what you get in a typical set of plans.......................so what's the real story going on here?


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Dob said:


> Not in a legal action. I am in housing and looks have very unique working way.


Strange use of words

understanding hard you are


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

m1911 said:


> From what can I gather, Dob is a wealthy Chinese investor using an online Chinese to English translator, to ask if his US architect is giving him his Yuan's worth of services...


Do an IP lookup:whistling

trace route with a map app...just saying


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

wallmaxx said:


> Do an IP lookup:whistling
> 
> trace route with a map app...just saying


Oh no, don't do that, this is too much fun.

I encourage Dob to post more of his lucid and scintillating rhetoric. 

Andy.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

+1 I agree 100% Scipio.I want to se what this newfound knowledge is all about since I'm also in "The Stone Age"


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Think he may be asking if architect provides framing material list with blue prints, which is a good question. Does cad have the capability to create framing material list? I know my home designer pro and chief do


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Yes Dob, looks we are do similar thing it seems.
> I am do Bronze age dwelling perhaps, for local kingships and much powerful mans.
> 
> Present engaged in burial mound design for good lady of oxen monger. Am thinking of pyramid like mound rather than round mound, to what do your opinion way lay Dob?
> ...


A nice castle keep would be nice with a some what small henge along the north fortification.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

We scared him off... :laughing:


----------



## Dob (Mar 1, 2015)

I know only mandarin, so I had to make the translator myself.:thumbup::laughing:
Scopio, I think we will contact each other later on again. It will be good for both of us. For now google possibilities of unigraphic software and Catia. The later one already introducing itself to housing business. Very soon this business will start fast change in this trade, and housing cost will drop dramatically but quality will get heavy spring up. It is why I said "stone-age". Nothing wrong in my mind about it.
I am already in this process, and just learn the trade in Housing. I am coming from Mechanical-Enginerring background.
Soon I will post some pictures about the new housing technology. It will trouble so many big and small subs.


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

Dob said:


> I know only mandarin, so I had to make the translator myself.:thumbup::laughing:
> Scopio, I think we will contact each other later on again. It will be good for both of us. For now google possibilities of unigraphic software and Catia. The later one already introducing itself to housing business. Very soon this business will start fast change in this trade, and housing cost will drop dramatically but quality will get heavy spring up. It is why I said "stone-age". Nothing wrong in my mind about it.
> I am already in this process, and just learn the trade in Housing. I am coming from Mechanical-Enginerring background.
> Soon I will post some pictures about the new housing technology. It will trouble so many big and small subs.


You aren't as cutting edge as you think you are. Half the world all ready knows about your little technology. Yet "the stone age" is still common practice in the real world.

Sure things are going to evolve. No reason for subs to be troubled. If you think I'm about to be replaced by a 3D printer, you're nothing short of delusional.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

thehockeydman said:


> You aren't as cutting edge as you think you are. Half the world all ready knows about your little technology. Yet "the stone age" is still common practice in the real world.
> 
> Sure things are going to evolve. No reason for subs to be troubled. If you think I'm about to be replaced by a 3D printer, you're nothing short of delusional.


Exactly what I was thinking after having read this latest post from Dob.
He is into the 3D printing of housing.

This is something that has been accomplished in China, though to my mind the product is none too good looking.

Very rough exterior and interior walls. New technology will probably rectify that but for now, butt-ugly is still butt-ugly.



Andy.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

hdavis said:


> This can vary a lot. Architects get to do this the way they want, and leaving out detail on the standard stuff lets the builder make the call.





No,leaving out details and marking the prints up with the abbreviation Typ. for typical is because they do not know how it goes together.:laughing:


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Exactly what I was thinking after having read this latest post from Dob.
> He is into the 3D printing of housing.
> 
> This is something that has been accomplished in China, though to my mind the product is none too good looking.
> ...


You guys sure read it better than I do. Stone age, huh?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Exactly what I was thinking after having read this latest post from Dob.
> He is into the 3D printing of housing.
> 
> This is something that has been accomplished in China, though to my mind the product is none too good looking.
> ...





CarpenterSFO said:


> You guys sure read it better than I do. Stone age, huh?


A rare photo of Andy at work....:thumbup:


----------



## Dob (Mar 1, 2015)

You guys are soooo funny.
It does nothing with 3D-printing. AGAIN: google for unigraphics and Catia.
I think nothing works, you are just totally outdated, hummer or nothing. :no::whistlingAnd it is actually good for me...


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Dob said:


> You guys are soooo funny.
> It does nothing with 3D-printing. AGAIN: google for unigraphics and Catia.
> I think nothing works, you are just totally outdated, hummer or nothing. :no::whistlingAnd it is actually good for me...


I do Google for Unigraphics, Catia I already know. The two they are as high-end 3D programs of modeling types.
I think to pays that much in monies it should make payer to have much better skills to creating more lofty ideas for the greater cultural advancements. 


Hmm...dreaming of the wife giving me a hummer.




Scorpio.

You know, the SUV.


----------



## Lanya LaPunta (Oct 31, 2010)

m1911 said:


> From what can I gather, Dob is a wealthy Chinese investor using an online Chinese to English translator, to ask if his US architect is giving him his Yuan's worth of services...


I don't believe "dob" is Chinese. Rather, dob strikes me as a filipino.

In the Marianas ... back in the day of having our own immigration and labor (prior to William Jefferson Clownton), we hired a lot of filipino engineers .... (pretty good draftsmen but engineers NOT).

They kind of spoke that way, with the exception of ending each sentence with "sir".


----------



## Lanya LaPunta (Oct 31, 2010)

Lanya LaPunta said:


> I don't believe "dob" is Chinese. Rather, dob strikes me as a filipino.
> 
> In the Marianas ... back in the day of having our own immigration and labor (prior to William Jefferson Clownton), we hired a lot of filipino engineers .... (pretty good draftsmen but engineers NOT).
> 
> They kind of spoke that way, with the exception of ending each sentence with "sir".


Obviously, I was wrong. Dob speaks Mandarin ... However, I wonder if Dob speaks Mandarin and Tagalog? Seems to be following Tagalog syntax.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I like to tagalong now and then. Especially if there is free beer involved.


----------



## pschieuer (Mar 10, 2011)

This has turned in to one of my favorite threads on the internet. Thanks Dob!


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

Housing costs will drop dramatically and quality will get heavy spring up. I think Ho Chi is smoking some good chit. If he's saying with prices going down quality will pick up he's got to be loaded ya think. Just what the market needs anoher engineer turned wannabe builder. How many of those have you older hands seen come and go. I know lower pay will make my quality spring up. On the flip he just" learn" the trade in housing and it's going to trouble so many big and small subs. I've been doing this 40 years and I just don't forsee any surprises not to mention I've seen it all.


----------

